# MBSP ~ Surf - 7/16



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Had the best morning in a long time today on the outgoing tide. I ended up with 5 big pompano and 5 jumbo whiting. Left at 10:30. The water was so clear I could see my feet at waist deep water. 

Tight lines,

Matthew


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

those bad boys are NICE!


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice Pomps Like Clean water must be on the move


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Sandfleas or fresh shrimp ?


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Sandfleas only. The water was super clear. The last few days it has been sandy colored so no action on fleas.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Figures. Be down shortly fishing 2 1/2 - 3 miles below GCP to the jetty. I usually use a two hook rig, #1 or #2 Eagle Claw L042 wide gap or Kahle for the pomps and whiting. Are you using anything similar to that ?


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Nice report


----------



## brob757 (Apr 9, 2020)

Awesome, that's a great day by anyone's standards!


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

flathead said:


> Figures. Be down shortly fishing 2 1/2 - 3 miles below GCP to the jetty. I usually use a two hook rig, #1 or #2 Eagle Claw L042 wide gap or Kahle for the pomps and whiting. Are you using anything similar to that ?


Yes, two drop rig with size 1 kahle hooks.


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Tryin to get y'all a new report, but the weather has been so awful lately. Soon....


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice. Congrats!


----------

